# Abandoned Cottage, Domgay (Powys) - June, 2016



## Stone Unturned (Jun 21, 2016)

I know very little about the history of this cottage unfortunately, it's well hidden up a small country lane and only 2km from Calcott Hall (the dominant exploration attraction in this area) - Enjoy the photos















































Video:


----------



## krela (Jun 21, 2016)

It's a shame it's so water damaged. 

Thanks for posting and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Stone Unturned (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you and yes it's a stunning little house - The moment the water gets in it's game over, great forum! More to come


----------



## HughieD (Jun 21, 2016)

Great first report that and good find!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 21, 2016)

There was obviously some thought given to the exterior architectural features - part of the Calcott Estate, a dwelling for estate workers? Looking at the exterior doorways, was this infact a multiple dwelling within one structure originally? Very nicely photographed.


----------



## Bones out (Jun 21, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> There was obviously some thought given to the exterior architectural features - part of the Calcott Estate, a dwelling for estate workers? Looking at the exterior doorways, was this infact a multiple dwelling within one structure originally? Very nicely photographed.



Corner house perhaps.

How many stair staircases in there?

Good post BTW.


E


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 21, 2016)

A nice house on the outside but when you look inside, what a mess, looks like the floors have caved in.


----------



## Potter (Jun 22, 2016)

That floor is a bit gone. Excellent video.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 22, 2016)

Splendid first post! Very interesting house you got some great shots and a neat video.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stone Unturned (Jun 23, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Splendid first post! Very interesting house you got some great shots and a neat video.Thanks for sharing.



Thank you! More to come, great community here!


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 12, 2016)

The sad remains of a former life, places like this ooze atmosphere and give the viewer a real insight, having covered many houses in the past, it makes you question what the end of the world will look like, excellent post and very thought provoking, the wallpaper is brilliant too  top marks!


----------



## matt83 (Aug 12, 2016)

Love it, looks like a great building to explore 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tazong (Aug 12, 2016)

Really nice clean crisp photos and i thought your video was excellent - great first report - really looking forward to seeing more of your stuff.

great work


----------

